
MeeBlip – Open-source synthesizer hardware - jdmoreira
http://meeblip.com/
======
chillingeffect
Pay attention to this. This is how you do marketing. Product is bog-standard,
but fires all on cylinders to become a successful product:

It's targeted and priced smartly between the overly-simplified and the
enthusiast. It tries to do nothing new, just to cover its own existing market.

Its page uses bright, clear photographs and confident assertions mixed with a
bit of intrigue ("hidden" features) and scarcity (a "limited" edition). It
includes values alignment ("independent" and "open-source"), technical
specifications, very few links to lead you away from the home page and the
opportunity to buy as many as you want from the home page.

It also has incredible rock star recommendations from music magazines.

This is why people staying up all night to design a better mouse trap need to
study marketing instead.

------
hashkb
Wow what a great entry level synth. Checks all the boxes... price, simple but
standard features, open source... I am getting this for everyone I know with a
keyboard. Great if you are scared of "all those knobs" but still want to have
a few important ones to twist.

------
efm
They write beautiful assembly code.

------
dang
Url changed from [https://github.com/MeeBlip](https://github.com/MeeBlip),
which points to this, which gives more context.

